

Hacker News Seattle Meetup #6: Tues, February 7th. RSVP now - zacharycohn
http://www.meetup.com/HackerNewsSeattleMeetup/events/49316792/

======
alain94040
If you are an entrepreneur in Seattle, check out the Startup Conference next
week, with Rich Barton, Rand Fishkin, Glenn Kelman, Brian Wong and many
others: <http://thestartupconference.com/>

------
egypturnash
Kinda tempted! I'm an occasionally-coding artist, not a startup-dreaming
programmer, though. Not sure how painfully out of place that might make me.

~~~
BadassFractal
You're kidding, right? If you have good design/art chops, business sense and
the desire to make a difference, there are plenty of "startup-dreaming
programmers" out there who would literally fight to death in an bloody arena
to have you as a cofounder.

~~~
egypturnash
Hahaha this is true. Assuming someone can sell me on a project compelling
enough to tear me away from drawing my comic.

